# SS coils



## Sheldonjohn1342 (23/1/22)

Hey guys I've been wondering where can i buy really good ss coils in south africa ive been looking everywhere and only find the bearded viking coils but the outside is still ni80 and i want full ss coils or even nickel or titanium 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/1/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey guys I've been wondering where can i buy really good ss coils in south africa ive been looking everywhere and only find the bearded viking coils but the outside is still ni80 and i want full ss coils or even nickel or titanium
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



May I ask why you want SS? ... It can't be a Nickel allergy or concern about Nickel Oxide using Ni80 "outer windings", as you've suggested the worst of the batch in my opinion, namely Ni and Titanium, (_both of whose oxides are poisonous to the extent they even have Hazmat codes_ )

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (23/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> May I ask why you want SS? ... It can't be a Nickel allergy or concern about Nickel Oxide using Ni80 "outer windings", as you've suggested the worst of the batch in my opinion, namely Ni and Titanium, (_both of whose oxides are poisonous to the extent they even have Hazmat codes_ )


Ss i lovetheflavour and ramp up time also ni and ti can be great if you know how to treat them but yeah ss is my all time fav i used hybrid aliens from bvc and they were great but i would love full ss coils as the flavour is superb to me and i like the tc aspect of vaping but its so hard to find the right coils i saw ni80 can be used in tc if you're mod has manual tc but i have not found enough evidence to put it up to tc 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rivera (23/1/22)

Here, but they currently out of stock for now - 

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/akattak-stainless-steel-316-prebuilt-coil-set-3-in-1-26pcs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey guys I've been wondering where can i buy really good ss coils in south africa ive been looking everywhere and only find the bearded viking coils but the outside is still ni80 and i want full ss coils or even nickel or titanium
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Maybe @charln can make you something with full SS? 

He’s a lekker guy, I’m sure he can help!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## charln (23/1/22)

Thank you @Paul33 

@Sheldonjohn1342 I’ve sent you a pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (23/1/22)

charln said:


> Thank you @Paul33
> 
> @Sheldonjohn1342 I’ve sent you a pm


See. Told you @charln is a champ

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (26/2/22)

Paul33 said:


> See. Told you @charln is a champ


Thank you very much and yes he has helped me alot in the past with these stupid little things and i really think he is the best guy 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (16/7/22)

charln said:


> Thank you @Paul33
> 
> @Sheldonjohn1342 I’ve sent you a pm



Hey man can you still do the SS coils?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## charln (18/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Hey man can you still do the SS coils?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Sheldon, yes of course, drop me a pm with the details and I’ll hook you up

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (18/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> May I ask why you want SS? ... It can't be a Nickel allergy or concern about Nickel Oxide using Ni80 "outer windings", as you've suggested the worst of the batch in my opinion, namely Ni and Titanium, (_both of whose oxides are poisonous to the extent they even have Hazmat codes_ )



I had the same thing he has. Kanthal and Ni80 gave me a "taste" I didn't like. SS was the only wire I ever used to make coils and never had a strange taste from it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## TonySC (19/7/22)

Sheldonjohn1342 said:


> Ss i lovetheflavour and ramp up time also ni and ti can be great if you know how to treat them but yeah ss is my all time fav i used hybrid aliens from bvc and they were great but i would love full ss coils as the flavour is superb to me and i like the tc aspect of vaping but its so hard to find the right coils i saw ni80 can be used in tc if you're mod has manual tc but i have not found enough evidence to put it up to tc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, ni80 cannot be used for TC (unless used together with a TC wire in DNA replay mode). It is ni200 (pure nickel basically) that can be used in TC. The tcr value for ni80 is just far too low for any mod to handle with any accuracy. Hope that helps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## YzeOne (19/7/22)

Thank you @Sheldonjohn1342 for raising this. I too have been searching SS coils so I can try my hand at TC.
Even trying to find wire to wrap my own coils has been a mission. If you do find SS wire it's R80 or R115 but courier charges is R100.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sheldonjohn1342 (21/7/22)

YzeOne said:


> Thank you @Sheldonjohn1342 for raising this. I too have been searching SS coils so I can try my hand at TC.
> Even trying to find wire to wrap my own coils has been a mission. If you do find SS wire it's R80 or R115 but courier charges is R100.



[mention]charln [/mention]would be of great help to you too man 
He is flippen awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

